# MAVERICK HULLS



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know a ton about them, but the HPX-T is the tunnel hull model I think.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

The S is the 2 degree model, the V is the 12 degree model.

If you need to get into 6", you would want to go with an S, T (tunnel), or Micro.
My V loaded with two guys and gear probably floats closer to 9" - 10"


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

If you are wanting to stay with Maverick and get that shallow, then definitely look into a tunnel.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You will need to look at the T or the S or possibly the micro. Depends on whether you want a tunnel or not. The v will not get into 6 inches.


----------



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

Agree with all of the above. I have a 17 HPX V and it drafts all of 9 inches, maybe more. Maybe someone with a HPX-S can give you some real numbers, I dont have any real world experience in those hulls.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

I fish out of my buddy's HPX-S and we float across 6" mud flats no problem.


----------



## KevinF (Jun 26, 2018)

Great information, thanks gang, tight lines


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd stay away from the T. The Tunnel will draft more at rest than the Micro or the S. A tunnel is made for running shallow, not floating shallow. There's less water displacement and it'll squat a little. I fished out of a HPX-T for many years, and that thing drafted like 8-9". I'm sure it's likely from all the extra fiberglass that had to get put into the stringer system to keep it from coming apart for the third time.

Stick to the S or the Micro. 

And no, the HPX 15 is not a Micro. The HPX 15 is still a V and will draft more, it's just shorter.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I've run a Maverick HPX-T since 2002. Have a 2010 model now, but the hull is the same. While I've never felt the need to break out a ruler to measure it, the boat will pole very shallow and will run an inch or two less than that. I've caught reds with their backs out of the water, so that's been plenty shallow for me. Unfortunately they don't make the HPX-T anymore. It was just discontinued in the past year. Maverick is really focusing on the S model for it's most shallow floating model, but without a tunnel it won't jump up or run quite as skinny as the T (according to a guide friend who has run both many times). For super skinny as a priority, I'd still go with a T if you can find a good used one. For slightly better ride, I'd go with the S, but the jumping up and running depth is more important to me.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

The HPX V and the S are two very different boats. If the shallow draft is your only consideration, as others have indicated the S would be the choice. You may want to further explore the differences in these two boats, both of which are fine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

paint it black said:


> I'd stay away from the T. The Tunnel will draft more at rest than the Micro or the S. A tunnel is made for running shallow, not floating shallow. There's less water displacement and it'll squat a little. I fished out of a HPX-T for many years, and that thing drafted like 8-9". I'm sure it's likely from all the extra fiberglass that had to get put into the stringer system to keep it from coming apart for the third time.
> 
> Stick to the S or the Micro.
> 
> And no, the HPX 15 is not a Micro. The HPX 15 is still a V and will draft more, it's just shorter.


The tunnel volume equates to a 1/8” loss of draft if that. I pole over 6” and float all day with two of us and can slide it across 4-5” and barely touch bottom. Stringers are fine and I run the hell out of it. For 2001 I expected issues but none yet.


----------



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

I run a 2002 HPX-T F-70 with a bobs jack plate. I noticed my draft was a bit more than it used to be recently and decided to investigate. Drilled a hole in the bottom corner of each sponson water immediately rushed out. Seems to be an issues with the hpx-t’s heard of this in several other boats. Anyways I installed some twist lock drains in the sponsons and definitely floats more level. Waiting to get back out with a 3rd person so can get some legit draft #s. Before I drained them it was floating around 8-8.5 fully loaded with 2 people.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yamadog said:


> I run a 2002 HPX-T F-70 with a bobs jack plate. I noticed my draft was a bit more than it used to be recently and decided to investigate. Drilled a hole in the bottom corner of each sponson water immediately rushed out. Seems to be an issues with the hpx-t’s heard of this in several other boats. Anyways I installed some twist lock drains in the sponsons and definitely floats more level. Waiting to get back out with a 3rd person so can get some legit draft #s. Before I drained them it was floating around 8-8.5 fully loaded with 2 people.


Water gets in between the hull and cap seam when running. Mine did the same thing until I sealed it all up. I have a thread on here about it.


----------



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Water gets in between the hull and cap seam when running. Mine did the same thing until I sealed it all up. I have a thread on here about it.


Ya about a year ago I took the rub rail off and sealed with 5200. I would say it was just old water trapped, but I still get some water in the starboard sponson after running. May have to try sealing it again.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yamadog said:


> Ya about a year ago I took the rub rail off and sealed with 5200. I would say it was just old water trapped, but I still get some water in the starboard sponson after running. May have to try sealing it again.


It’s a combination of several areas. After installing Gemlux garboard drain plugs water in both sponsons I removed the motor and the aluminum angle on top of my transom and there was nothing keeping water from getting in there. I sealed that up and beefed up the transom with a piece of starboard on the front and rear and a 1/8” aluminum plate over that. I also removed the rubrail and sealed up the entire hull to cap joint with 5200 especially around the keyslot area. Now the only water I get in the bilge is from getting in the boat after wading. The foam in the sponsons is saturated and will never completely dry out so I plan on eventually cutting access holes in the deck, removing the foam, pouring new foam and sealing everything back up.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

The foam should be closed cell.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> The foam should be closed cell.


It is saturated. My hull is #10 so maybe they used different foam then.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hmm they want top dollar for them and they leak water am I missing something?


----------



## KevinF (Jun 26, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Hmm they want top dollar for them and they leak water am I missing something?


Are you running a backcountry 16? If so I’d love to hear your opinion ( how skinny can you go)


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

KevinF said:


> Are you running a backcountry 16? If so I’d love to hear your opinion ( how skinny can you go)


No my backountry 16 is a Flip Pallot edition johnboat that bass tracker sold back in the day. Running a 95 18 action craft and a Spears in another 2 weeks when it is finished can't bring myself to sell the Backcountry though as I have only seen 2 others.


----------



## KevinF (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Say what you want about the hpt-t but it goes shallow. Floating shallow is important, but being able to get going again once you stop is even more important to me. The other day I was in a lake and a east cape was in there as well. He had to idle with the engine trimmed out grinding the bottom for about a half mile to get in deeper water. When I decided to leave just spin up and gone. No mud trail behind me either when I was running.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> Say what you want about the hpt-t but it goes shallow. Floating shallow is important, but being able to get going again once you stop is even more important to me. The other day I was in a lake and a east cape was in there as well. He had to idle with the engine trimmed out grinding the bottom for about a half mile to get in deeper water. When I decided to leave just spin up and gone. No mud trail behind me either when I was running.


They are badass little boats, I can’t really complain about mine. Just wish it had the built in insulated coolers and the whole updated deck layout but I’m still very happy with it. It does everything I need it to do.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Sometimes I cover the Pathfinder logo on my 17T with my hand and I pretend it's a HPX-T.
Seriously though, I've never measured, but I guess mine drafts 8" or so with a normal load. It definitely runs skinnier. With the 4 blade prop, I can pop up in about 12-14" and I can skinny enough to scare myself.


----------

